# looking to build a ho slotcar track



## hddave1 (Jan 25, 2010)

hello..im a newbie to slotcars and im also a newbie to forums so if anyone would care to point me to any threads or write ups on how to build and wire up a small tri oval track.. also where to get the stuff to do it. this will be my first so im in need of as much ifo as i can get..i dont mind reading and learning so if anyone could hook me up that would be great...thanks


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*no problem..*

Look here.
http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/
By the way, welcome. And don't hesitate to ask questions... 
And have fun!

Scott


----------



## hddave1 (Jan 25, 2010)

thank you ..i will do some reading and hopfully i'll be on my way to building a track


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Spend some time searching the Slot Car Track Building Forum. I found it most helpful to sort the forum by the number of replies...the threads with the most replies are the most detailed 

In addition, I've attached a Word document with all the links I've found useful :thumbsup:

The best way to get advice is to start building and post some pictures of your progress 

Bob B.


----------



## hddave1 (Jan 25, 2010)

ohh noy..lol..i got some reading to do now..thanks


----------



## hddave1 (Jan 25, 2010)

i did some reading and picked up some very helpful ideas but i figure i should tell you all what im wanting to do..im wanting to rout out a track that looks the shape of the daytona speedway..it will have 2 lanes and since this will be my 1st starter track i was going to keep it kinda small.. what im needing is info on routing bits like how deep should the slots should be, how wide. should i use copper tape or wire. how do i wire it up and were do i fine the guns to make the cars go and how does the whole thing get power..i can go to the local hobby store and buy a ready made setup but i would like to use my hands and build somthing i could be proud of and do some showing off..lol..does that make since...


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Read Joe's thread on routing his track http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=213535

Bob B.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

hddave1 said:


> i did some reading and picked up some very helpful ideas but i figure i should tell you all what im wanting to do..im wanting to rout out a track that looks the shape of the daytona speedway..it will have 2 lanes and since this will be my 1st starter track i was going to keep it kinda small ...


Something to think about, if your taking on the task to route a 2 lane track, go ahead and make it 4 lanes. The hardest part is the first lane, once it's routed, you can copy route the other 3 lanes with a router jig. The only extra expense is the rail and hookups, you've already bought or have the board to be routed. You gain experience, plus you may make some new friends for racing...RM


----------



## hddave1 (Jan 25, 2010)

does the copper tape do well for the ho cars..i read somewhere that it was not so good for the ho but good for the 1/32 cars..is that so..also if i can use the copper tape where do i find it and how do i wire everything up...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Don't forget to post pix as you build. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*tape!*



hddave1 said:


> does the copper tape do well for the ho cars..i read somewhere that it was not so good for the ho but good for the 1/32 cars..is that so..also if i can use the copper tape where do i find it and how do i wire everything up...


 
From what I understand, tape works fine if you solder braid to the bottom of the pick up shoes. Otherwise you have a hard time getting enough shoe pressure on the tape.
Perhaps someone else can explain this better....

Scott


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

hddave1 said:


> does the copper tape do well for the ho cars..i read somewhere that it was not so good for the ho but good for the 1/32 cars..is that so..also if i can use the copper tape where do i find it and how do i wire everything up...


Copper tape has no magnetic properties, so there is no downforce. Many types of magnet cars require some degree of downforce in order to pull the front tires to the track surface.

I have a test oval with three lanes. I have one lane done with copper tape. After a while, I can get most cars to make it around the oval without modification, but I haven't played with it long enough to understand why it takes so long to break in each car. It would appear that if you use copper tape and unmodified cars, you may run into difficulties.

Rout a slot (even if it's freehand), buy some copper tape and try it.

Joe


----------

